# Coolant Resevoir over flowed last night



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

Ok.so this has occured twice already......i was driving maybe at most 10psi...when i notcied that car was overheating..my techtom read like 260F. when i stopped the car and opened the hood.. i noticed that the coolant tank was full to the top to the point where coolant was coming out. and it was making a gurglin/boiling sound. 

now the first time this happened...i let it sit over night. woke up .. filled up coolant.. and the car ran fine....now this happened again last night.. and i had to leave it at a friends house. so i dunno if it will do the same thing....my question is ...what would cause the car to do this.....head gasket? water pump? air leaking in the coolant system?
any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I think you have air in your coolant system. I would change your coolant out if I were you.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

hhi had the coolant system flushed no leaks no clogs nothing.. when the car runs it gets hot.. ive changed the thermostat and no luck.. the resevoir tank gets filled up.. but once the motor cools the coolant does not return to the radiator. also when squessing on the radiator hoses.. before i could hear the thermostat opening and close .now it doesn't make any noise. could it be a water pump issue?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Define hot, does it want to overheat, if so what temps is it getting up too? Squeezing the radiator hose opening and closing the thermostat? It only opens under temp. (170 degrees) no amount of squeezing will cause it to open or close. 

If the water pump was completely failed the car would just overheat, not to mention the pump typically sounds horrible right before it goes. 

Another possibility is the headgasket. When the car wants to overheat does the heat blow cold even when on full hot? With a slight leak in the headgasket the coolant will flash boil where it is entering the cylinder thus creating air in the system, typicaly it air locks at the heater core and water will not flow. Thus the upper radiator hose will be super hot and the lower hose will be cold.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

the heat still comes out hot. no horrible sounds has come from it.. today ive noticed that the pressure now does go away when the car cools off. but now im running temps as high as 214 F i dunno if thats normal.. at what temp should i be concerned with?.. i do believe that i am having signs of a head gasket problems becuase im losing coolant and cant' seem to find it. nothing in oil .. coolant is perfect color i don't smell coolant burning 
car runs perfect.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

not sure how warm it is there but my car does not get that hot. Hell it pretty much never gets to 200 unless I am doing a track day or it is over 100 degrees outside. I would be concerned with 214 especialy if it gets hotter than that. 

Do an oil analysis (send it in and have it checked for signs of coolant) and also do a compression test.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

its been about 80 F......this morning the car got as hot as 210 when driving.. but when i came to a stop and idled for a bit.. it dropped down to about 195. can the water pump on its way out with out making a noise? or does it always make a noise to let u know it stopped working?
ive never done a head gasket before so i dnno how complicated it is to do it.


----------

